# Java Code aus XML Datei generieren



## nettchen (18. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit aus xml Java Code zu generieren.
Über die Suche habe ich leider nichts direkt passendes gefunden
Bei den xml Dokumenten handelt es sich um einfache Dokumente, mit Elementen und Attributen.
Aus diesen XML Dokumenten sollen nun Java Klassen werden, die hauptsächlich aus gettern und settern bestehen. Da diese sich nicht groß unterscheiden, wollte ich sie gerne generieren.
Also noch mal ausführlicher. In der xml Datei befinden sich 3 elemente mit Attributen. Die Elemente kommen wiederholt vor. Für jedes Eleemtn soll in abhängigkeit von den attributen eine getter und setter methode generiert werden.

Hatte schon mal ein bischen in xslt reingelesen, aber da wird meistens html generiert, was mir nicht sonderlich weiterhilft.
Kennt ihr ein Buch einen Link in dem direkt Java Code erzeugt wird, oder ist xslt dafür nicht geeignet.

Ein weitere Anforderung die ich habe, ist das ich die erzeugten Dateien bearbeiten will, also um weitere Methoden ergänzen etc.
Es sollte aber trotzdem möglich sein die Generierung zu wiederholen, falls das xml angepasst wird. Die hinzugefügten methoden sollen dann erhalten bleiben.
Die erzeugten sollen überschrieben werden.
Ich hatte überlegt dafür Annotationen zu verwenden.
Ist dafür xlst geeignet oder ist ein anderes Verfahren/Methode/Tool sinnvoller?

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt das xml auszulesen, in eine Arraylist von Objekten zu speichern und dann daraus den Code zu generieren. Allerdings habe ich dafür kein Tool/lig gefunden, mit welchem man die Transformierung durchführen könnte.


----------



## Noctarius (18. Okt 2011)

Wie sieht denn der XML Code aus? Ist das schon eine Art DSL oder ist es nur beschrieben was gebraucht wird?

Ein kleines Beispiel wie das XML und der entstehende Java-Code aussehen wäre gut.


----------



## nettchen (18. Okt 2011)

Ok, hier ein ausschnitt aus der xml Datei. Mir geht es um das element guielement.

Will damit keine gui generieren, sondern benötige das für die Testerzeugung.

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<mask>
   <sektionList>
      <Sektion name="Allgemeine Vorgangsangaben" type="TITLED_SECTION" expanded="true">
         <GuiElement name="Eingangsdatum:" typ="Anzeige" layoutData="cell 0 1"/>
         <GuiElement fieldKey="Eingangsdatum" typ="Datum" layoutData="cell 1 1"/>
         <GuiElement name="Mandant:" typ="Anzeige" layoutData="cell 2 1"/>                  
      </Sektion>            
   </sektionList>
</mask><?xml version="1.0" encoding="windows-1250"?>

[/XML]


----------



## Noctarius (18. Okt 2011)

Das XML ist ungültig (letzte Zeile) und was soll da in etwa rauskommen?


----------



## nettchen (18. Okt 2011)

hallo,

ja die letzte Zeile muss weg, das war ein copy& Paste fehler. 
Habe die xml Datei noch mal geringfügig abgeändert um ein besseres beispiel zu finden

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<mask>
   <sektionList>
    <Sektion name="Allgemeine Vorgangsangaben" type="TITLED_SECTION" expanded="true">                
         <GuiElement fieldKey="Mandant" typ="Combo" layoutData="cell 3 1"/>      
         <GuiElement fieldKey="Betrag" typ="Eingabe" layoutData="cell 1 3"/>     
         <GuiElement name="Gutschrift" fieldKey="Kz_Gutschrift" typ="CheckButton" layoutData="cell 0 4"/>
      </Sektion>
</mask>
[/XML]

Herauskommen sollte in etwa so etwas. Die erwähnten Annotationen habe ich jetzt erstmal herausgelassen. Hffe es sind keine Syntaxfehler enthalten, habe das jetzt erstmal freihgand geschrieben um das Prinzip zu demonstrieren.


```
public class PhaseADialog extends BaseDialogPage {

       private SWTBotText betrag;
       private SWTBotCombo mandant;
       private SWTBotCheckboxButton gutschrift;

	public PhaseADialog() {
		super(GeneralMessages.TXT_TITLE);
				betrag = getShellBot().textWithLabel(Betrag);
				mandant = getShellBot().comboWithLabel(mandant);
				gutschrift = getShellBot().checkboxbutton(KZ_Gutschrift);
	}
	
  public void setBetrag(String value)	
	{
		betrag.setText(value);
	}
	
	 public void setMandant(String value)	
	{
		mandant.setText(value);
	}
	
	 public void setGutschrift(boolean value)	
	{
		if (value)
			gutschrift.select();
		else
			gutschrift.deselect();;
	}
	
	 public String getBetrag()	
	{
		return betrag.getText();
	}
	
	public String getMandant()	
	{
		return mandant.getText();
	}
	
	public boolean getGutschrift()	
	{
		return gutschrift.isSelected();
	}

}
```


----------



## fastjack (18. Okt 2011)

Ich habe schon in verschiedenen Projekten mit XSLT Java-Klassen generiert, das war mir aber auf Dauer immer etwas friemelig. Ich würde das XML einfach mit einem DOM durchparsen, vielleicht XPath oder so, whl. würde ich aber ein Schema dafür schreiben und die Teile mit JAXB einlesen.



> Ein weitere Anforderung die ich habe, ist das ich die erzeugten Dateien bearbeiten will, also um weitere Methoden ergänzen etc.



Dafür würde ich die generierten Klassen einfach beerben. Somit kannst Du ohne viel Streß immer wieder neu generieren, ohne die eigenen Methoden zu verlieren.


----------



## Marcinek (19. Okt 2011)

Wir nutzen freemarker und fmpp für die Generierung von Java Klassen aus XML. Klappt wunderbar.

FMPP: Text file preprocessor (HTML preprocessor)


----------



## Wildcard (25. Okt 2011)

Ich würde die XML in ein Java Modell überführen (am einfachsten EMF), und dann eine Template Sprache verwenden um den Quelltext zu erzeugen. Eclipse hat da recht viel, zum Beispiel JET oder xpand.


----------



## mfernau (1. Nov 2011)

Wenn Du über die dtd/xsd verfügst würde ich ebenfalls zu jaxb tendieren. Ich komme mit den JAXB Strukturen gut zurecht und sie lassen sich einfach erzeugen. Mit drei zeilen Code kannst Du eine solche XML-Datei dann einfach parsen und in Deine Objekt-Strukturen überführen. Genauso leicht geht es dann auch wieder anders herum. Also aus Deinem Objekt-Baum eine XML-Datei zu erzeugen.
JAXB wird im übrigen auch als Databinding für diverse SOAP-Parser verwendet.


----------

